# Developing a wide chest/square pecs



## chrome86 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi.

I've been training my chest for a few months now and its beginning to like i've got moobs in comparison to the rest of my body! I know that the shape of the chest has a lot to do with genetics but I wanted to know are there specific exercises/techniques i could use to work towards a wider chest (nipples as far apart as they can go)?

Thus far i have been concentrating on a fair bit of incline dumbell presses and dumbell flys and mixing in press ups after each set i complete. But to little avail.

Any advice?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

High body fat is he number 1 cause of moobs


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

chrome86 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been training my chest for a few months now


Enough said, come back to me next year,wen uve eaten right and trained hard...


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Do wide arm benchpress as well as close arm.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

chrome86 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been training my chest for a few months now and its beginning to like i've got moobs in comparison to the rest of my body! I know that the shape of the chest has a lot to do with genetics but I wanted to know are there specific exercises/techniques i could use to work towards a wider chest (nipples as far apart as they can go)?
> 
> ...


After you've done your main chest workout finish up on the pecdeck to burn them out, Do 25 reps on lets say 60kg then drop to 50kg at 25 reps then 25 on 40kg (or whatever weight you feel you're fail the 25 rep on). This will really work the outer part of the pectoral and pump it full of blood and force it to grow.

you could even do this twice a week to develop them faster.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> Enough said, come back to me next year,wen uve eaten right and trained hard...


Mate the guy was asking a question? why not answer it instead of acting like a know it all?!


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

alan87 said:


> Mate the guy was asking a question? why not answer it instead of acting like a know it all?!


well said


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

ciggy said:


> well said


Nicley acknowledged


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

energize17 said:


> Nicley acknowledged


x2


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> Enough said, come back to me next year,wen uve eaten right and trained hard...





alan87 said:


> Mate the guy was asking a question? why not answer it instead of acting like a know it all?!





ciggy said:


> well said


Come back to you?? lol looking at your chest I don't think you can offer any advice to build a bigger chest. I think you need an extra year aswell as a few good meals.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

boom! owned by DiamondDixie!

ps. never knew hommer was on the dbol! lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

steven_SRi said:


> boom! owned by DiamondDixie!
> 
> ps. never knew hommer was on the dbol! lol


Duff man hooked his ass up


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

on a serious note to op. if you can post your diet mate and we can help more there. i used to hate my chest as its prone for holding more fat than anywhere else, and once my diet cleaned up and training changed it helped so much, hopefully we can help you too 

****damm wish duffman would hook me up too!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Come back to you?? lol looking at your chest I don't think you can offer any advice to build a bigger chest. I think you need an extra year aswell as a few good meals.


your avi is a picture of homer simpson, come back to *me* when your bodyfat is at 8% you keyboard jockey, hit the weights mate...


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooooo Fight Fight Fight


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

where's JPaycheck with the smart ar5e comments when its kicking off haha


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> your avi is a picture of homer simpson, come back to *me* when your bodyfat is at 8% you keyboard jockey, hit the weights mate...


LOL


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

im with rippedgreg here if you have only been training for months you cant expect to be in good shape, abit like a mate i know who has been training around 5 months and keeps on saying stuff like why havent i got a good bicep peak, i want broader shoulders, striations on quads train for a few years and then asses not after a few months


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> your avi is a picture of homer simpson, come back to *me* when your bodyfat is at 8% you keyboard jockey, hit the weights mate...


And do what eat you for breakfast??


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooo avi change he stepd it up


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> And do what eat you for breakfast??


fcuking knew u wer a fat fcuk haha


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> fcuking knew u wer a fat fcuk haha


Oh is that what you think real muscle is?? No wonder you're scared to put any on that stick frame of yours.


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

energize17 said:


> Ooooo avi change he stepd it up


haha your right in there with the big wooding spoon mate.. Love it ha


----------



## chrome86 (Jan 11, 2011)

> come back to me next year,wen uve eaten right and trained hard...


@rippedgreg: why did you assume i'm coming to you in particular? Diminish your ego, i'm new here. I don't want to look like snoop dogg with a boob job, and certainly don't want to look as skinny as you.

To the guys who did offer some useful advice, thanks VERY much for it.

@DiamondDixie: I will start making use of that desolate pecdeck. Forgive me for the abstract thinking here but i'm wondering whether (if i want nipples a little further apart) i should be working the inner line/sternum part of the chest to generate growth as an outward 'push' to achieve this?

In terms of diet I am orienting it towards a bulk up phase. I weigh 61kg and don't have size I desire quite yet to begin the intense fat burn off. My fear is at the moment that i'm squeezing for every ounce of hard earned muscle weight training and i'm afraid of losing it by overdoing the cardio. Once i've neared the size, i've got Shaun-T's Insanity at the ready for a 4 month rippage period. Well thats the strategy anyway (PLEASE critique)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

chrome86 said:


> Hi.
> 
> *I've been training my chest for a few months now* and its beginning to like i've got moobs in comparison to the rest of my body! I know that the shape of the chest has a lot to do with genetics but I wanted to know are there specific exercises/techniques i could use to work towards a wider chest (nipples as far apart as they can go)?
> 
> ...


To start with don't worry - you are just a few months into training your chest and it will take a while to develop it's 'full' shape. Be patient and train with consistency and progressive overload and it will look a lot better in a few months. Losing a bit of bodyfat will help improve the appearance too.

For the exercises you are doing I would definitely change things. I would keep it simple to start with and focus on regular bench presses and/or wide grip dips, and either barbell or db incline presses... my personal suggestion would be:

Pec Workout A

Bench Press

DB Inc Press

Pec Workout B

Inc Press

Weighted Chest Dips

Alternate between A and B workouts each time you train your chest. Perform three working sets of each exercise using the same weight, increase the weight for the next session once you can do 3x10 on an exercise. Use 60 seconds rest between sets, lift the weight as explosively as possible, lower it more slowly (half the speed) than you raise it. Keep with this for three months as part of your routine and in combo with good diet your pecs should look a lot fuller.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Oh is that what you think real muscle is?? No wonder you're scared to put any on that stick frame of yours.


mate your fat ok, its alright to be fat just drop the lbs and you'll be cool.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

chrome86 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been training my chest for a few months now and its beginning to like i've got moobs in comparison to the rest of my body! I know that the shape of the chest has a lot to do with genetics but I wanted to know are there specific exercises/techniques i could use to work towards a wider chest (nipples as far apart as they can go)?
> 
> ...


Post your chest picture mate


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> mate your fat ok, its alright to be fat just drop the lbs and you'll be cool.


You have special needs, either that or I do arguging with a lad that resembles a kid with a 14 year olds body at 12.05am.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooo getting personal


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha, I enjoyed reading this thread!


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I think rippedgreg's point was a decent one, but the way he worded it made him seem like an asshole.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> You have special needs, either that or I do arguging with a lad that resembles a kid with a 14 year olds body at 12.05am.


you changed your profile picture for me...that makes you my bitch


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooo called you his b1tch

Back to the op if you want a square chest lower body fat

Even if you have verry little size on your chest a low body fat will show the clear outline ofmyour chest and the seperation between your chest and abs will be visible


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

All you need for chest is decline bench press and dips. Do these, eat, sleep and the chest will develop in whichever shape your genetics determine. Upper/ lower/ inner/ outer/ wider = all bollocks...just make sure you train the pec effectively (by using these two exercises, not ones which just utilise more of your shoulders) and it'll grow, but you can't do anything about the shape.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## chrome86 (Jan 11, 2011)

@rippedgreg: why did you assume i'm coming to you in particular? Diminish your ego, i'm new here. I don't want to look like snoop dogg with a boob job, and certainly don't want to look as skinny as you.

To the guys who did offer some useful advice, thanks VERY much for it.

@DiamondDixie: I will start making use of that desolate pecdeck. Forgive me for the abstract thinking here but i'm wondering whether (if i want nipples a little further apart) i should be working the inner line/sternum part of the chest to generate growth as an outward 'push' to achieve this?

In terms of diet I am orienting it towards a bulk up phase. I weigh 61kg and don't have size I desire quite yet to begin the intense fat burn off. My fear is at the moment that i'm squeezing for every ounce of hard earned muscle weight training and i'm afraid of losing it by overdoing the cardio. Once i've neared the size, i've got Shaun-T's Insanity at the ready for a 4 month rippage period. Well thats the strategy anyway (PLEASE critique)


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

chrome86 said:


> @rippedgreg: why did you assume i'm coming to you in particular? Diminish your ego, i'm new here. I don't want to look like snoop dogg with a boob job, and certainly don't want to look as skinny as you.
> 
> To the guys who did offer some useful advice, thanks VERY much for it.
> 
> ...


The pecdeck will work the whole thing and it will have no choice but to grow, give the cardio a break or cut down just for a little while. If not then up the cal even more to make up for the loss of energy.

61kg is very light, what would you're desired weight be around??


----------

